
Liebreich: We Need to Talk About Nuclear Power - emptysands
https://about.bnef.com/blog/liebreich-need-talk-nuclear-power/
======
ZeroGravitas
I'd be interested in why he thinks we can't scale up solar and wind. He didn't
really seem to offer any reasons why he thought that would be hard.

Doing lots more of something when it's cheaper than the alternatives seems
like a different thing from doing something that costs extra because it's the
right thing to do.

I'm sure if someone talked breathlessly about how many roads or cars or oil or
fidget spinners the global economy produces every year it would be a number so
big it would be hard to grasp. But we do it without too much fuss, why can't
we do it for cheap energy?

